# Moly vs Lubalox vs Copper ????



## Kevin Smith (Jul 16, 2003)

Can anybody tell be about the various coatings on bullets today vs the traditional copper jacket?
I realize there is a copper jacket on them now with a moly or Lubalox coat.
I hear claims of less friction, less fouling, etc with statements like how many shots it takes to lay down a layer of moly in the barrel and start seeing a difference, etc.

I have heard also that "once ya go moly ya can't go back"....I want to shoot some rounds that are coated by don't want to limit myself to them - they are expensive! Can I shoot with 'cheap' traditional rounds and hunt with the expensive coated types without barrel hassles?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Try the Barne's XLC's, they are coated with a proprietary formula that reduces friction and also can be removed from the barrel.


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

One bad thing about Moly is you need to clean it after every outing. They are finding that when moly comes in contact with moisture it causes a chemical reaction that can lead to corrosive damage to your barrel and other metals on your rifle. Moly works great but you need to understand the effects of it if you dont clean after every trip to the range or field. 

If your going to use it then moly coat your own bullets and before you shoot run a patch with moly paste down your bore which will apply an even coat of moly to your barrel. I use it extensively on all my bullets and it really works great. When cleaning run a patch with KROIL OIL down the bore before using any SWEETS or BUTCHES. KROIL OILcreeps into the minute spaces between your bore and the moly and helps to release any built up moly and copper allowing it to come off easier in the brushing process.

Alot of good info on MOLY and its pros and cons can be found on Varmint Als web page at www.varmintal.com


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

TSS, Yes Barnes has a non-moly coating on the XLCs but the other factor is getting Barnes to fly good. Ive had used them exclusively in my 7mm SAUM and 22-250 and had to do alot of work to get them to group even satisfactory where all the other loads I develpoed were tack drivers. V-Max, BlitzKings, and Berger MEFs all shot great with same gun. I have also heard it from other reloaders that they had alot of trouble with getting Barnes to fly good. Once in awhile I hear someone got their Barnes to group. Ill tell ya one thing about Barnes and that is they are one GREAT hunting bullet in construction and destruction of game.


----------

